# Freezing bulk meat



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

First off sorry im a complete noob in the kitchen but trying atleast

I just baught a bulk load of chicken and steaks from the butcher, would i be ok putting each breast / steak into sandwich bags and tieing them up?

If so how long can they last frozen?

Thanks


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

yep for months


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes you can. There will be no exact time, but I think 2-3 months is a guideline (just a hunch though). Never really looked into it as I don't really keep more than 2-3 weeks worth in the freezer. You can also cook the meat and freeze it... although I've never done this.


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

I buy 10kg fresh at once and my mrs splits them into 10 1KG freezer bags and they are always fine by the time I eat them (That lasts between 10-20 days)


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Brilliant cheers guys i assume they can be defrosted still in the bag?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Yep, best way as keeps it from dripping everywhere.


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks all


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Next time be cheeky and ask them to split them up into bags for you a kilo each or whatever,my butcher does it for me.

As long as your freezer is good it will keep at least six month.Im eating 9 month old frozen cod it is fine.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

yer its what i do all the time its the best way! go a butchers and buy in bulk


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Cheers maxie i might ask him to next time, felt cheeky enough thistime haggling with the price lol


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

I do it all the time, not been ill yet!


----------

